# Religious and Secular Works



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Hilarion Alfeyev / Russian National Orchestra
Ich ruf' zu Dir, Herr Jesu Christ: Johann Sebastian Bach - Religious and Secular Works

Release Date July 21, 2017
Duration01:05:43
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Vocal Music
Recording DateDecember, 2015
Recording Location
Moscow, Russia

3.5


----------

